# Hintergrundgeräusche vom Macrechner beim Aufzeichnen



## Farisafari (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo

ich bin gerade dabei eine Story mit einem kleinen Microfon von Vivanco (Modell EM 25/35) die ich geschrieben habe
aufzuzeichnen. Beim aufnehmen höre ich immer dieses (Hintergrund)geräusch vom Mac mit dem ich arbeite, 
dabei hab ich ein Micro und das auch richtig angeschlossen. Das Kabel ist auch richtig stabil drin. Batterie ist auch im Micro und richtig eingelegt.
Das Micro ist am externen Schalter auf ON eingestellt und steckt auch im Microanschluß am Mac nicht am Kopfhöreranschluß.

Habe auch in den Systemeinstellungen auf meinem Mac alles so eingestellt, das die Töne in das Micro 
aufgenommen werden und nicht durch das integrierte Micro am Mac durchkommen. Das integrierte hab ich abgestellt.
Also bei Systemeinstellungen -->Ton-->Eingabe: Line-In (Eingang Integriert). Ist also auch richtig eingestellt. 
Und Eingangslautstärke steht auf Maximal (Regler steht ganz rechts.). Die Eingangslautstärke beim integrierten Micro
steht ganz links, also auf null.

Ansonsten arbeite mit einem einfachen Audioprogramm: Audacity. Einfach aufnehmen und stoppen, fertig.

Aufnehmen klappt auch alles, man hört aber immer noch die Geräusche vom Rechner so laut das man meine 
Stimme garnicht mehr hört. Die Qualität ist für die Tonne. Woran kann das liegen. Wie stelle ich die Hintergrundgeräusche ab, 
das nur meine Stimme klar und deutlich zu hören ist?

Ich habe jetzt mehrere Kombinationen und Möglichkeiten ausprobiert, dabei habe ich festgestellt, das das integrierte Microfon vom Mac
immer noch aktiv ist, obwohl ich es in den Systemeinstellungen deaktiviert habe. Deshalb hört man immer noch die Hintergrundgeräusche. Logisch.
Ich weiss nicht wie ich das integrierte Micro abstellen kann, es ist zum verzweifeln. Und die Aufnahme klingt auch nicht so das sie überhaupt durch
mein Micro aufgenommen wird, obwohl die Einstellungen alle richtig sind. Es hat sich im Grunde nichts geändert. Ich versteh nicht warum.

Das Micro ist außerdem neu und gestern gekauft worden, müsste also immer noch ein Softwareproblem sein. Aber welches?

Ich habe auch gemerkt das im Programm Audacity die Einstellung auf Internal Microphone gegeben ist, aber diese kann ich nicht auf extern ändern.
Es gibt nur diese eine Möglichkeit. Ich denke das Ton in den Systemeinstellungen übergreifend ist. Demnach kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen
wieso das integrierte Micro immer noch aktiv ist.

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe und die brauche ich dringend.


----------

